# Mount Diablo rider vs car crash, 5-21-11. Witnesses?



## garciawork (Aug 14, 2008)

Hey y'all, I was hit by a car while I descended mount diablo yesterday. It was a blind right hand turn, and the guy was passing another cyclist going up and he was all the way in the left lane when I came around the corner. Any of you on here happen to be there after I went down? Frame, rear wheel, and rear derailleur are totalled, and I can't walk on my right leg. Hospital says really bad muscle bruise. Just trying to find some witnesses if I need them... Thanks!


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

Wow!!!!!

That sucks and after my accident 2 weeks ago I was thinking about what would freak me out more after a bad accident. The conclusion I came to was, since my accident was 100% my fault I would get past it quickly and move on.

Had a car done to me what happened to you or my equipment completely failed, I am not so sure how I would feel about it especially after all the accident reports lately. 

I am sorry to hear of your misfortune. I see this all to often and I shake my head at drivers who pass me on turns. A lot of times I put up my hand to tell them to wait. I have saved a few head on car to car collisions. Drivers seem to appreciate it when I wave them through when its clear. 

Sorry I can't help you. Hope you heal quickly and get back out there. Please fill in the details of car, driver and situation.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

I didn't see that but I saw the ambulance/emt/etc. really sorry to hear that. I was worried when I saw the trucks. I wish the park rangers would warn cars about the cyclists and passing on blind corners.


----------



## EBrider (Aug 9, 2009)

Sorry to hear about that. I was up there, but didn't see the crash. There were a lot of bikes and cars out and a lot of close calls. You didn't get hit by a Prius by any chance?


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

EBrider said:


> Sorry to hear about that. I was up there, but didn't see the crash. There were a lot of bikes and cars out and a lot of close calls. You didn't get hit by a Prius by any chance?


It's NorCal, every other car is a Prius............


----------



## garciawork (Aug 14, 2008)

No Prius, but it was a Toyota! Corolla though.


----------

